# Looing to live in Greece



## Chris R (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi. I'm thinking of moveing to Greece from Holland but will need to keep working. I'm a lithographic printer by trade and was looking to stay in the job i know in Greece. Is there any websites that advertise for the job i do for working in Greece. Thanks in advanced. Chris R.


----------

